# Two new goats - will not stay in their house?



## mlw987m (Oct 14, 2010)

OK, I am new, please be kind - I have two new small goats, pygmies, maybe, rescued from a slaughterhouse - just for some history on them, one male and one female - We set them up with the electric fence, OK, so far, so good, gave them a small little rubbermaid house for comfort - the first two nightsm they settled in quite nicely. Now, last night they slept on their picnic table ALL NIGHT and would not go in. Freaked us out since we thought they were going to try and escape, but they are very mellow. ANy insight on why they will now, after two nights, not go inside? Could they be more comnfortable this way. The only thing I did different was added some wood shavings for bedding and put some hay on top. COuld they be that upset over wood shavings?


----------



## ()relics (Oct 14, 2010)

My goats seldom sleep inside unless it is the middle of the winter or a rainstorm...they like the outside better it seems, as long as they feel they are safe.  Possibly the first few nights the only "safe place", or so they thought, was in the goat house....Now they have changed their minds, so you must be doing something right.


----------



## churchx3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine sleep outside every night unless it is raining...


----------



## lilhill (Oct 14, 2010)

()relics said:
			
		

> My goats seldom sleep inside unless it is the middle of the winter or a rainstorm...they like the outside better it seems, as long as they feel they are safe.  Possibly the first few nights the only "safe place", or so they thought, was in the goat house....Now they have changed their minds, so you must be doing something right.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 14, 2010)

Welcome!!   

Mine too sleep outside unless its raining or winter.  Its been colder up here in NH at night so they've been using a three sided shelter I have outside in thier yard.  But thier not going into the barn yet???  They must be content!!  Thats a good thing!!!  Thier pretty good about making themselves comfortable!!   Thats for sure!!


----------



## mlw987m (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks! My DH was up ALL NIGHT making sure they were not trying to escape!!
And we have an electric fence!


----------



## TheSheepGirl (Oct 14, 2010)

the electric fence doesn't mean a thing. One of our does just pops right through the fence. She's so stubborn. 

I don't see how she does it though. I hit the fence the other day and it hurt! I thought I was gonna cry. 

I guess she just has a thick hide.

Some goats will stay in and others will just go right through. It depends on the goats.

Ours goats aren't even brought inside unless it is raining.


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 14, 2010)

When it's nice out, mine usually stay outside.  If it's raining or the ground's wet, they'll go in the barn.  

Mine actually like to find a nice big warm rock holding heat on cool nights after bright, sunny days.


----------



## warthog (Oct 14, 2010)

Mine also like to sleep outside.  

The first night we got them we put them inside and closed the door.  They were manic, I thought they would headbut the shed down.  We opened the door and they were fine.

We don't even bother with the door now, have taken it off.


----------



## mlw987m (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks - they seem to be just htaqt way and it has calmed my DH down
It is pouring outside and they are in their house now


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 15, 2010)

Good to hear!!! Its pouring here too and they are all bunkered down to their shelters as well!!  They take pretty good care of themselves!!!  


I worry of the winds here...I hate it cuz the tree branches go flying!  I wish they would head into them barn....


----------

